# Hull thickness?



## Whitaker201 (Aug 15, 2013)

Does anyone know what my hull thickness is on my 92 Pro17 Tracker? Or do you know where I can find that info?


----------



## lowe1648 (Aug 15, 2013)

I won't say I'm 100% sure but somewhere around 97-98 they switched from rivited .07x to welded .100. I haven't heard much good about old rivited tracker hulls.


----------



## Whitaker201 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks Lowe. I'm sure it is not the best option for a jet but it was the right price.


----------



## lowe1648 (Aug 16, 2013)

Anything that floats and gets you on the water works. I ran a rivited hull for 3 yrs and the previous owner also ran it with a jet for 8 yrs. A few welds and some transom work still works.


----------



## Whitaker201 (Aug 16, 2013)

I should probably invest in a welder and start practicing on aluminum. My grandpa has a small mig but a tig would be much better.....I think.


----------

